# These Numbers Can't Be Right...



## Rahn (Aug 28, 2020)

I recently had a blood draw. My doc didn't order all the tests I requested (shocker) but I did get back total and free test results from the Mayo Clinic. The total number cant be right. Im taking the same dose I have for years and it's never been that high. Especially when you take into account my free T, which looks low. I'm 31 btw.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2020)

what's your dose and is it from a UGL?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2020)

Free looks low in comparison to mine, and Total is obviously high. 

What dosage are you taking per week?


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 28, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> What dosage are you taking per week?



The same dose he has for years


----------



## j2048b (Aug 28, 2020)

Um anything added perhaps a shit ton of zinc???


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2020)

Your cholesterol is not good. Something to pay attention to. Do you have previous bloodwork before TRT that shows those numbers?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2020)

Almost looks like he has been running an oral with those cholesterol numbers.


----------

